# Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?



## xGeT-ReKtx (29. Juli 2015)

*Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Hallo,

kommen wir mal zu meinem Problem.

Ich habe mir gestern diesen Key gekauft: Windows 7 Professional kaufen, Win7 Pro Key - MMOGA

Heute morgen habe ich dann Windows 7 installiert (Hat auch ohne Probleme geklappt vorher Windows 8.1 keine offizielle Version)

Als ich alle Updates für Win 7 heruntergeladen habe ich das Win10 Upgrade "erzwungen" mit dem "Media creation Tool"
und Windows 10 hat sich ohne Probleme installiert aber da ich eine "saubere" Installation wollte habe ich mir die Win10 ISO geladen und diese nochmal über einen USB Stick installiert.

Zum Problem:
Wenn ich jetzt Win10 mit meinem altem Key aktiveren will spuckt er mit den Fehlercode 0xc004f050 aus und nimmt den Key nicht an (Obwohl mein alter Key doch eigentlich in ein Win10 Key "umgewandelt" wurde)

Liegt das evtl. an einer Serverüberlastung ? möchte eigentlich nur Klarheit kann ja auch bis morgen warten

LG


----------



## Chomper666 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Hast du nachdem du das Upgrade gemacht hast den neuen Key ausgelesen? Bei mir hat sich der Key verändert. Sozusagen wurde ein neue Key generiert. Den musste ich dann bei der Neuinstallation eingeben. Erst wollte er den nicht aber nach ca. 10Min gings dann doch


----------



## Christian91 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

dein key wurde nicht in ein wi 10 key umgewandelt müsstest erst win 7 upgraden auf win 10 key auslesen damit dan sauber installieren


----------



## Kerkilabro (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Ein Anruf bei Microsoft dauert höchstens 4 Minuten, der versetzt letztendlich auch Berge.


----------



## xGeT-ReKtx (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Ok danke dann wohl nochmal zurück zu 7  oh man

Wie genau funktioniert das mit dem auslesen denn ?


----------



## xTheChosen0ne (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*



xGeT-ReKtx schrieb:


> Ok danke dann wohl nochmal zurück zu 7  oh man
> 
> Wie genau funktioniert das mit dem auslesen denn ?



Downloade dir das: The Ultimate PID Checker
Klick dann einfach auf das Windows-Symbol. Dort hast du dann deinen Key.


----------



## xGeT-ReKtx (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*



xTheChosen0ne schrieb:


> Downloade dir das: The Ultimate PID Checker
> Klick dann einfach auf das Windows-Symbol. Dort hast du dann deinen Key.



^^ ich weiß nicht ob ich so einem polnischem Programm trauen kann  erstmal googeln.


----------



## xTheChosen0ne (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*



xGeT-ReKtx schrieb:


> ^^ ich weiß nicht ob ich so einem polnischem Programm trauen kann  erstmal googeln.



Kannst du  Die Diskussion gab es schon heute hier iwo


----------



## xGeT-ReKtx (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Habe jetzt den PID Checker aber was genau mache ich damit ?

Er sacht mir das der Key für Win7 gültig ist.


----------



## Sight (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Also hab fast das gleiche Problem, windows 7 upgrade auf 10 gemacht > key ausgelesen > Win10 clean install gemacht, jetzt wurde mein key gesperrt?! Obwohl vorher noch aktiviert stand, nach dem Upgrade. Was tun?


----------



## 2Dome2 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Moin,

kann es sein, dass die MS-Server für die Aktivierung überlastetet sind?
Bekomme meine Version auch nicht aktiviert...


----------



## Sight (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Geil, laut PID Checker ist mein Windows Key auf einmal: *Activation Count: Key Blocked!  *â€‹Das ist doch nicht deren ernst -.-


----------



## highspeedpingu (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Warum kann ich Windows 10 nicht aktivieren? - Windows-Hilfe


----------



## Sight (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Warum kann ich Windows*10 nicht aktivieren? - Windows-Hilfe



ist keine Hilfe


----------



## highspeedpingu (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Den Key einfach nochmal eingeben... hilft vielleicht.


----------



## Sight (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Alles schon probiert, in der Fehlerbeschreibung steht, das der Key gesperrt wurde. Morgen mal mit Microsoft quatschen


----------



## m1ck3y (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Ich bekomme auch immer den Fehlercode  0xc004f050. Mit dem Internet verbinden, um Windows zu aktivieren. 

Wenn ich meinen Key bei dem Product Key Reader eingebe schreibt er nur Validity Error?


----------



## Striker434 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Ich habe von Windows 7 auf Windows 10 geupgradet und kann es nicht aktivieren...

"Windows kann nicht aktiviert werden, bitte versuchen Sie es später noch mal.


----------



## Munin666 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Geteiltes Leid ist ja bekanntlich halbes Leid oder? 
The Ultimate PID Checker lässt jedenfalls hoffen.

Bei mir hab ich übrigens Windows von 8.1 auf 10 geupdatet, also keine Clean installation!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2Dome2 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

sieht bei mir genauso aus (gehe davon aus, dass MS probs hat)


----------



## Striker434 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Ja, denke auch dass die Server überlastet sind.


----------



## Munin666 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Kann natürlich auch mal per Dreamspark versuchen, dort habe ich ja jetzt auch nen Key 
Nur leider kein Professional sondern bloß EDU...
Und das obwohl es mir ja eigentlich zusteht wenn ich ja Windows 8.1 Pro hatte ;D


----------



## m1ck3y (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Habe auch von Win 8.1 auf 10 geupdated. Weiters zeigt er mir mit dem Keyausleser von C*** einen anderen Key an, als meiner eigentlich ist. Aber der von dem Ausleser stimmt mit dem von Windows unten gezeigten überein. Wenn ich dann auf Product Key ändern gehe und den "neuen" eingebe. Komm ich sogar zu der Lizensvereinbarung und dann drück ich auf weiter und er sagt mir erst wieder einen Fehler.


----------



## Noofuu (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Bei mir ist das selbe Problem , er hat bei der Installation meinen Key wohl geändert aber ich darf ihn nicht zurück bzw in meinen um ändern ?
Was kann ich da jetzt machen? Windows 8.1 Professional war Aktiviert und hat Sauber funktioniert.


----------



## Munin666 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Soooooooo! Es ist vollbracht

Ein paar mal im CMD gespammt (siehe Bild^^) und endlich kam die Aktivierung durch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GreenFreak (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*



Munin666 schrieb:


> Soooooooo! Es ist vollbracht
> 
> Ein paar mal im CMD gespammt (siehe Bild^^) und endlich kam die Aktivierung durch!]



Was hast du für einen Key? Auch diesen generischen? -3V66T?


----------



## Munin666 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Ich hatte Windows 8.1 Pro von meiner Dreamspark Lizenz bisher immer aktiviert und habe dann über die ISO Datei geupdatet und meine Daten bisher alle behalten.
Dann hab ich mehrfach versucht Windows 10 zu aktivieren, ohne die Lizenz zu ändern....
Also Windows hatte ja selbst die Lizenz in eine andere geändert, aber es wurde ja aktiviert, von daher! Wayne!

Aber ja: ...-9MPGT-3V66T


----------



## Noofuu (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Wieso kann ich meinen Originalen Key nicht einmal da eingeben ?
Kommt sofort die Fehlermeldung auf dem Bild, wurde mein Key jetzt überhaupt nicht für Win10 Registriert ?
Bitte um Hilfe ^^ muss ich mein System neu aufsetzen oder ist der Key jetzt Müll ?


----------



## Munin666 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Ich glaube der Key den du da hast ist nur ein Platzhalter für den anderen Key der an deinen PC gebunden ist.
Daher sollte man ja auch vorher von Windows 7/8 auf 10 updaten damit der Key freigeschaltet wird bevor man Windows 10 neu installiert.


----------



## Noofuu (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Ich habe ein Upgrade gemacht von 8.1 auf 10 und er schmeißt einfach einen anderen Key rein.
Meinen nimmt er jetzt nicht warum auch immer, muss ich jetzt win 8.1 installieren und neu Upgraden ?


----------



## JimSim3 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*



Munin666 schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Key den du da hast ist nur ein Platzhalter für den anderen Key der an deinen PC gebunden ist.
> Daher sollte man ja auch vorher von Windows 7/8 auf 10 updaten damit der Key freigeschaltet wird bevor man Windows 10 neu installiert.



Hab ich gemacht, trotzdem das gleiche Problem... Ich denke Geduld ist hier die beste Devise. Wahrscheinlich sind die Microsoft Server einfach total überlastet.


----------



## GreenFreak (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Also abwarten und Tee trinken..


----------



## Noofuu (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Gilt das auch für mich ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl das er meinen Key nicht umgewandelt hat in einen Windows 10 Key ?!?


----------



## Munin666 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*



koMahR schrieb:


> Gilt das auch für mich ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl das er meinen Key nicht umgewandelt hat in einen Windows 10 Key ?!?



Wie ich selbst schrieb, ich hab regelrecht gespammt mit dem CMD Befehl (siehe einen Vorherigen Post von mir) nach gut 50x kam dann iwann mal aktiviert.


----------



## GreenFreak (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Aber meinst du wirklich, dass der generische Key einfach so sich plötzlich ändert? Kann ich noch nicht so ganz glauben...


----------



## Noofuu (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Aber der hat ja meinen Key gar nicht und den will er auch nicht wie oft ich ihn auch eingeben möchte es kommt immer der selbe Fehler.
Da hilft auch das Spammen nichts  das habe ich nämlich gerade die ganze Zeit ausprobiert.


----------



## Munin666 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*



GreenFreak schrieb:


> Aber meinst du wirklich, dass der generische Key einfach so sich plötzlich ändert? Kann ich noch nicht so ganz glauben...



Wieso denn nicht? Im Grunde updatet man ja von Windows 8 auf 10 und dadurch kann er ja den Key auslesen und bestätigen das es ein gültiger Key ist. Dann sieht er die Mac Adresse wodurch die Hardware idenzifiziert wird und diese wird mit dem Generic Key zu einem Key in deren Servern verbunden und wenn beides stimmt, dann kann man Windows aktivieren. Ist ja nicht umsonst online 

Ich kann jetzt zwar totalen Müll erzählt haben, aber so stelle ich mir das vor.


----------



## Striker434 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Bei mir hat es jetzt auch geklappt, Server sind einfach überlastet.

Der generische Key bleibt erhalten, denke dass die Hardware-ID bei Microsoft gespeichert wird, und diese in Verbindung mit dem generischen Key dann Windows 10 freischaltet.

Neuinstalltion sollte dann mit generischen Key funktionieren (inklusive Aktivierung).


----------



## Noofuu (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Was bedeutet generischen Key ?
Ich habe den Key gewechselt auf einer Internetseite stand einer womit man Probieren sollte den Key zu ändern , ich glaube ich habe jetzt alles vermurkst


----------



## m1ck3y (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*



Munin666 schrieb:


> Soooooooo! Es ist vollbracht
> 
> Ein paar mal im CMD gespammt (siehe Bild^^) und endlich kam die Aktivierung durch!
> ]



Also ich habe das jetzt auch probiert und nach Strg + C (slmgr.vbs /ato) und danach 15x Strg + V + Enter hat er es bei mir auch aktiviert. DANKE


----------



## GreenFreak (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*



Munin666 schrieb:


> Wieso denn nicht? Im Grunde updatet man ja von Windows 8 auf 10 und dadurch kann er ja den Key auslesen und bestätigen das es ein gültiger Key ist. Dann sieht er die Mac Adresse wodurch die Hardware idenzifiziert wird und diese wird mit dem Generic Key zu einem Key in deren Servern verbunden und wenn beides stimmt, dann kann man Windows aktivieren. Ist ja nicht umsonst online
> 
> Ich kann jetzt zwar totalen Müll erzählt haben, aber so stelle ich mir das vor.



Ich habe aber nicht nur ein Upgrade gemacht, sondern auch noch eine Neuinstallation durchgeführt.. Ich bin mal gespannt


----------



## GreenFreak (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*



m1ck3y schrieb:


> Also ich habe das jetzt auch probiert und nach Strg + C (slmgr.vbs /ato) und danach 15x Strg + V + Enter hat er es bei mir auch aktiviert. DANKE



Du kannst Strg + V in CMD benutzen O.o

BTW; Spammen hat bisher noch nicht geholfen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noofuu (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Ich habs jetzt auch dieser Dummy Key wird bei jedem generiert VK7JG-NPHTM-C97JM-9MPGT-3V66T habe diesen wieder eingegeben und mehrmals gespammt nun ist es Aktiviert 
puh ich dachte schon es ist alles hin ^^


----------



## m1ck3y (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*



GreenFreak schrieb:


> Du kannst Strg + V in CMD benutzen O.o



Ja da war ich auch ziemlich verwundert. Aber vl. liegts an Windows 10? Oder an Win 10 Admin cmd?


----------



## GreenFreak (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Hab eine Erklärung in einem Post bei Heise gefunden:


> "Ein Upgrade ist immer nur von einer aktivierten Vorversion installierbar. Von daher gibt es kein "Umwandeln von Keys".
> 
> Konkret: Du aktualisierst von einer upgrade-berechtigten Windows-Version. Dieser Key bleibt zwar (für die Vorversion von Windows) gültig, lässt sich aber nicht für Windows 10 verwenden.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht hätte ich nicht so schnell nach dem Upgrade neuinstallieren sollen


----------



## BiosShock (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Also ich hab mit *slui* hinbekommen

Windows + R -  "*slui.exe 3*" eingeben und bestätigen.

Danach einfach auf Aktivieren klicken und schon is gut. 

So war es bei mir.



m1ck3y schrieb:


> Ja da war ich auch ziemlich verwundert. Aber vl. liegts an Windows 10? Oder an Win 10 Admin cmd?



Ging das nicht schon immer?


----------



## GreenFreak (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*



BiosShock schrieb:


> Also ich hab mit *slui* hinbekommen
> 
> Windows + R -  "*slui.exe 3*" eingeben und bestätigen.
> 
> Danach einfach auf Aktivieren klicken und schon is gut.



Computer sagt nein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1ck3y (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Diese Fehlermeldung bekam ich auch, wenn ich es mit slui versucht habe. Bin ein bisschen skeptisch das Win 10 auf meinem Hauptrechner jetzt zu installieren, da es anscheinend große Probleme mit den Keys gibt? 

Wird es keine telefonischen Aktivierungen mehr geben? Kann man einen Key also wirklich nur mehr auf einen Gerät verwenden?


----------



## moreply (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*



GreenFreak schrieb:


> Computer sagt nein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einfach warten ich hab mit nem Public Key versucht und einen Win7 HP Key,die Server sind einfach überlastet


----------



## GreenFreak (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Neuer Tag, neues Glück 

Erst eine Meldung, die kurz Hoffnung gemacht hat, dann wieder die Ernüchterung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Windows 8.1 noch einmal drauf und nochmal n Upgrade?


----------



## TessaKavanagh (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Ach den *C003 der Key ist blockiert habe ich gestern nach dem Clean Install auch ungefähr 20 mal bekommen. Nach einem Neustart hat es dann bei gefühlt Versuch 21 funktioniert. Scheint mehr ein serverseitiges Problem zu sein. Ich habe allerdings auch keinen der bereits genannten generic Keys, sondern einen individuellen bekommen. Den W7/8 Key nimmt er nicht, man muss schon den neuen Windows Schlüssel vor dem Clean install auslesen.


----------



## Kamano (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Bin jetzt verwirrt. Gibts mittlerweile keinen offiziellen Weg, eine saubere Neuinstallation vom Installationsmedium *ohne *altes OS vorzunehmen? Den Productkey der Upgrade-Win10 Version mit einem Drittanbietertool vorher auszulesen ist sicherlich eine Möglichkeit, aber das kann es doch nicht sein? Oder hält sich MS wirklich an der Aussage fest, vorher immer noch das alte Betriebssystem installieren zu müssen? Wird einem bei dem Upgrade nicht die neue Seriennummer für eine Neuinstalltion mitgeteilt?

Ich dachte außerdem, dass nach dem Upgrade die Lizenz des alten OS automatisch verfällt? Dann dürfte man sie eigntlich gar nicht mehr aktivieren können.


----------



## JimSim3 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*



Kamano schrieb:


> Bin jetzt verwirrt. Gibts mittlerweile keinen offiziellen Weg, eine saubere Neuinstallation vom Installationsmedium *ohne *altes OS vorzunehmen? Den Productkey der Upgrade-Win10 Version mit einem Drittanbietertool vorher auszulesen ist sicherlich eine Möglichkeit, aber das kann es doch nicht sein? Oder hält sich MS wirklich an der Aussage fest, vorher immer noch das alte Betriebssystem installieren zu müssen? Wird einem bei dem Upgrade nicht die neue Seriennummer für eine Neuinstalltion mitgeteilt?



Du musst EINMAL das Upgrade gemacht haben. (Achte aber darauf, dass deine Upgrade-Version auch aktiviert ist!) Danach kannst du einfach ein Clean Install machen und überspringst einfach die Punkte, in der du nach dem Key gefragt wirst.  Solange sich die Hardware nicht verändert hat wird sich Windows automatisch aktivieren. Dies kann allerdings momentan einige Zeit und mehrere Neustarts benötigen... Die Microsoft Server sind momentan ein wenig beschäftigt.


----------



## Kamano (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Okay thx. Das macht Sinn. 
Trotzdem merkwürdig diese Praxis von Microsoft, denn sobald Otto-Normaluser die Hardware wechseln lässt und dann Win10 neu installieren möchte oder muss, soll der sich anscheinend über die Fehlermeldungen ärgern (Aussage von MS: _das Ziel von Win10 ist, dass es die User lieben_) und dann seine Spezis fragen müssen, die ihm dann sagen werden, dass er MS anrufen muss? Puh, das könnte MS doch eigentlich vorraussehen, diese Gedanken  sind ja keine Raketenwissenschaft, sondern Grundlagen des DAUismus.


----------



## JimSim3 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*



Kamano schrieb:


> Okay thx. Das macht Sinn.
> Trotzdem merkwürdig diese Praxis von Microsoft, denn sobald Otto-Normaluser die Hardware wechseln lässt und dann Win10 neu installieren möchte oder muss, soll der sich anscheinend über die Fehlermeldungen ärgern (Aussage von MS: _das Ziel von Win10 ist, dass es die User lieben_) und dann seine Spezis fragen müssen, die ihm dann sagen werden, dass er MS anrufen muss? Puh, das könnte MS doch eigentlich vorraussehen, diese Gedanken  sind ja keine Raketenwissenschaft, sondern Grundlagen des DAUismus.



Ne, Sinn machen tut das nicht. Sinn ergeben vielleicht schon. 
Denn der Otto-Normaluser kauft wahrscheinlich eher einen neuen Fertig-PC / Laptop mit neuer Windowslizenz...

Außerhalb meines Informatik-Affinen Freundeskreises kenne ich sonst glaube ich keinen der selbst seine Hardware wechselt. Selbst bei ner Windows Neuinstallation muss ich öfter mal Händchen halten. Ich glaube kaum, das hier millionenfach die Microsoft Hotline belagert wird.

Und die Leute, die selbst ihre Hardware wechseln und selbst sich mit den Windows Problemen auseinandersetzen sollten eigentlich dazu in der Lage sein die Microsoft Support-Hotline anzurufen oder im Internet nach der Lösung zu suchen.

Trotzdem ist es ein wenig merkwürdig wie Microsoft die Keys verteilt hat... Nen klares Muster, wer jetzt nen generic und wer nen unique key beim upgrade erhält war noch nicht wirklich ersichtlich...


----------



## GreenFreak (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Habe jetzt nochmal Win8.1 installiert und sofort direkt danach das Upgrade mit dem Media Creation Tool gemacht  War mir jetzt zu blöd das Gefrickel..

Hab nun ein Komplett-Reset gemacht (keine komplett frische Installation per ISO) und als es fertig war, war Windows 10 schon aktiviert.. Nun denn^^ Erstmal alles wieder installieren und n Backup mit Clonezilla machen


----------



## Kamano (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Wird in der Hardware-ID eigentlich die Installations-Festplatte, bzw. generell die Festplatten mit einbezogen? Was ist relevant beim Hardwarewechsel nach dem Upgrade? Ich frage, weil ich meine SSD nicht mit unnötigen Installationsschreibvorgängen des vorangehenden Windows belasten möchte.

Übrigens soll laut diesem Artikel (siehe rote Markierung) im späteren Verlauf des Jahres, der Transfer einer Gratisupgradelizenz zu einem komplett anderem PC mit Tools möglich gemacht werden, das lässt hoffen: Windows 10: Das Upgrade ist aktuell hardwaregebunden (Update)


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Mir ist aufgefallen, das mein Desktop PC mit Windows 7 nach dem Upgrade genau den selben key hat wie 
mein Laptop win 8 upgrade auf win 10...

Ist das auch schon mal jemand aufgefallen?


----------



## xGeT-ReKtx (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

eieiei hier hat sich ja einiges getan 

Habe es jetzt auch mit einer "Frischen" Installation hinbekommen direkt mit der ISO über einen Stick.
Aktiviert habe ich es einfach mit dem " Dummy Key" VK7JG-NPHTM-C97JM-9MPGT-3V66T.

Verstehe das System dahinter überhaupt nicht ^^ Kann dann nicht jeder einfach Win 10 mit dem Key aktivieren ? oder merkt es irgendwie das der richtige Key im Bios "hinterlegt" ist.

Alles sehr merkwürdig 
LG


----------



## bluedragon77 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Ich habe jetzt auch das update bekommen über win 8 gezogen und siehe da meins ist gleich akteviert und habe kein key mit 3v6tt sonder ein ganz anderen und zwar mit der endug 6MT6Y

also ist das will kür von MS was die machen habe gerade noch mal geschaut und versucht mit den key als neuen key bei win 10 einzugeben und er meldet mir das es eine legale Version von win 10 ist nach der iengabe und regestrierung nur im auslesen von den key bekomme ich folgende Meldung mit dabei.


Activation Count: Key Blocked!


----------



## JPW (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*



Munin666 schrieb:


> Kann natürlich auch mal per Dreamspark versuchen, dort habe ich ja jetzt auch nen Key [emoji14]
> Nur leider kein Professional sondern bloß EDU...
> Und das obwohl es mir ja eigentlich zusteht wenn ich ja Windows 8.1 Pro hatte ;D


Bloß edu?
Habe letztens noch gelesen, dass die EDU auf der Win 10 Enterprise Version basiert, ist das richtig? 

Dann wäre EDU ja sogar Pro überlegen...


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*



BiosShock schrieb:


> Also ich hab mit *slui* hinbekommen
> 
> Windows + R -  "*slui.exe 3*" eingeben und bestätigen.
> 
> ...



Nein, das ging früher nicht.
Wurde auch Zeit, daß das mal einführt wurde.

Vermisse ich seit Windows 95.


----------



## huenni87 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Wie ist es denn mit dem MS Konto? Einige haben ja nicht den gleichen Key bekommen. Liegt es vielleicht daran ob man ein MS Konto auf dem Rechner aktiv angemeldet hat oder nicht. Ich habe gestern noch an einem anderen Rechner das Upgrade gestartet wo kein MS Konto drauf läuft sondern nur ein lokales Win 8 Konto. Das Upgrade ist trotzdem gestartet und das Upgrade konnte für den Rechner auch ohne MS Konto reserviert werden. Leider hat es dann sehr lange gedauert und ich konnte es nicht abschließen. Aber wenn ich überlege das MS den Rechner ja nirgends in einem Userprofil hat, könnten die ja auch keine Hardware ID in einem solchen Profil ablegen. Ich konnte es leider nicht bis zum Ende testen. Werde das heute Abend abschließen.


----------



## Sight (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*



Sight schrieb:


> Alles schon probiert, in der Fehlerbeschreibung steht, das der Key gesperrt wurde. Morgen mal mit Microsoft quatschen




So mal ein Update, gestern die Kiste gestartet, den Key nochmal eingegeben und auf Aktivieren gedrückt und der kam endlich durch, nun bin ich beruhigt , lag wohl echt an den überlasteten Servern. (Win 7 > Upgrade auf Win 10 > Key ausgelesen > mit Creation Tool clean install gemacht)


----------



## bluedragon77 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Habe gerade ein clean istall von DVD gemacht und er hat mein key akzeptiert und sofort akkteviert


----------



## dsdenni (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Nachdem ich am 29. auch eig. Alles richtig gemacht hatte und er nicht aktivieren wollte, hab ich einfach das gemacht: 
How to activate Windows 10 build 10240


----------



## huenni87 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*



huenni87 schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn mit dem MS Konto? Einige haben ja nicht den gleichen Key bekommen. Liegt es vielleicht daran ob man ein MS Konto auf dem Rechner aktiv angemeldet hat oder nicht. Ich habe gestern noch an einem anderen Rechner das Upgrade gestartet wo kein MS Konto drauf läuft sondern nur ein lokales Win 8 Konto. Das Upgrade ist trotzdem gestartet und das Upgrade konnte für den Rechner auch ohne MS Konto reserviert werden. Leider hat es dann sehr lange gedauert und ich konnte es nicht abschließen. Aber wenn ich überlege das MS den Rechner ja nirgends in einem Userprofil hat, könnten die ja auch keine Hardware ID in einem solchen Profil ablegen. Ich konnte es leider nicht bis zum Ende testen. Werde das heute Abend abschließen.



So ich zitiere mich mal selbst um den Zusammenhang wieder herzustellen. Also die Installation ist nun auch auch dem genannten Rechner fertig und tatsächlich habe ich nicht einmal die Verbindung zu einem Microsoft Konto hergestellt. Ich habe das Upgrade von Win 8.1 Retail auf Win 10 Home gemacht. Er hat das lokale Konto übernommen. Und... ich habe keinen der generic Key's. Der Key ist definitiv ein eigenständiger. Vielleicht nur Zufall aber ich wollte es doch mitteilen.


----------



## schmodel (1. August 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*



huenni87 schrieb:


> So ich zitiere mich mal selbst um den Zusammenhang wieder herzustellen. Also die Installation ist nun auch auch dem genannten Rechner fertig und tatsächlich habe ich nicht einmal die Verbindung zu einem Microsoft Konto hergestellt. Ich habe das Upgrade von Win 8.1 Retail auf Win 10 Home gemacht. Er hat das lokale Konto übernommen. Und... ich habe keinen der generic Key's. Der Key ist definitiv ein eigenständiger. Vielleicht nur Zufall aber ich wollte es doch mitteilen.


ist bei mir genauso.
ich habe es in einem der anderen  Win 10 Threads schon mal geschrieben.
Wenn ich den Key mit AVG- Pc Tune up auslese lese ich einen eigenständigen Key (denke ich zumindestens)
mit den normalen Key-Findern kommt ein anderer raus und den habe ich hier schon oft gelesen.


----------



## huenni87 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Ich habe es mit den Keyfinder von Chip gemacht. Was Tune Up zeigt weis ich gar nicht...mal schauen.


----------



## Kamano (2. August 2015)

*AW: Win 10 möchte Key nicht annehmen ?*

Ich glaube ich warte noch etwas mit dem Upgrade, ist für mich alles etwas umständlich.
 Ich habe noch Win7 Home auf meinem neuen PC im Einsatz, weil mich Win8 nicht überzeugen konnte, aber das habe ich noch im Schrank stehen, sogar die Pro Version. Mein Win7 könnte ich dann auf meine alten, aktuell inaktiven PC machen und natürlich auch upgraden. Aber solange meine Lizenz des Upgrades an die Hardware und nicht an den Lizenzschlüssel gebunden ist, ist das Upgrade jetzt irgendwie Quark und kompliziert. Erst einmal Win8.1 installieren, dann upgraden, dann Win7 auf den alten PC und Upgraden usw. ... meh. 

Naja, wir haben ja noch ein Jahr Zeit und mal sehen, wenn ich vielleicht bald Win8.1 auf einer neuen Festplatte installiere, mache ich auf jeden Fall gleich das Upgrade für meinen neuen PC.  - Hoffentlich stört es nicht die Hardware-ID, wenn ich das Upgrade auf einer HDD durchlulle und den CleanInstall dann auf einer SSD versuche. :/


----------

